# Непонятная область на МРТ в районе Th8-Th9



## гидрогеолог (18 Июн 2013)

Здравствуйте.
Уважаемые специалисты, помогите пожалуйста определить, что за процесс на уровне Th8-Th9 , на МРТ снимках.
Врачи смотревшие снимки, не могут точно сказать ,что это.
История болезни: Мужчина 1963г/р. Примерно с 1985 года беспокоят боли в спине . Периодически, в моменты обострений, лечился в районных поликлиниках (уколы витаминов, физиопроцедуры, массаж), обострение через какое-то время стихало,
то-ли от лечения, то-ли само по себе. Потому что если не лечить, а просто обезболить и дать немного покоя, обострение то же стихало. В 1993 г полежал в стационаре в 20й больнице г. Москвы в неврологии, те же уколы, физиотерапия, ЛФК, даже
иглоукалывание. В середине лечения, вроде стало легче, но к концу, стало как обычно. В общем приспособился избегать таких ситуаций, которые приводят к обострениям.
Обострения снимал, раньше чем-нибудь типа диклофенака, последнее время
хорошо помогал нимесил. В мае этого года, в связи с временным перерывом в работе, жена решила заняться моим обследованием.
Заставила сделать гастроскопию, ничего страшного не обнаружили. Заставила сделать колоноскопию, опять ничего страшного.
Сделали МРТ позвоночника и обнаружили непонятную область в районе Th8-Th9. Обратились со снимками к профессору, специалисту по МРТ. Он сделал еще раз снимки МРТ, сделали флюрографию и все равно не смог с уверенностью сказать что это.
Рекомендовал консультацию фтизиатора и онколога. Были сданы все возможные анализы крови, ничего особо криминального.
Фтизиатор по внелегочному туберкулезу, сделала свои анализы и еще рентгеновские снимки, сказала, что туберкулеза нет.
Посмотрел снимки онколог, посоветовал сделать сцинтиграфию. Сцинтиграфия тоже ничего особого не выявила. Другой онколог порекомендовал сделать ПЭТ, но она стоит 20000, а в принципе не сильно отличается от сцинтиграфии.
Врачи не решаются назначать лечение не понимая что это.
Может быть что-нибудь посоветуете?
Спасибо!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Июн 2013)

Снимок необычный, на опухоль не похож. Вероятно имеет место последствия перенесенного дисцита и спондилита с образованием кистозной полости. Вероятно травматического генеза или инфекционного.


----------



## гидрогеолог (25 Июн 2013)

*Игорь Зинчук*, Спасибо огромное за ответ!
Извините, что сразу не написал, не было возможности. 
 ВЫ наверное правы с диагнозом.Я уже после Вашего ответа, был на консультации у профессора,
 специалиста по костным опухолям, он тоже сказал, что опухоли нет и, что это,скорее всего последствия 
спондилоартрита. Рекомендовал наблюдаться у ревматолога.
 А вообще-то, в 1982году будучи в армии, в Самарканде, перенес,как написали, инфекционно-аллергический
 полиартрит.Болело все и спина, и ребра, и все мелкие суставы.После учебки, полтора года служил в
 Комсомольске-на-Амуре, ничего не болело. И только с 1985года, как, женился начались проблемы со спиной.
 А еще, где-то в конце 80-х, начале 90-х, во времена расцвета "народных целителей", один такой "целитель"
 со словами :ща вправим, прыгнул мне на спину, страшная опоясывающая боль,на уровне лопаток,не вдохнуть,
 не встать, не лечь.Это говорит нормальная реакция, приходи завтра, плати денег, будем дальше вправлять.
 Естественно я к нему больше не пошел.Очень долго после этого я не мог очухаться, баралгин, диклофинак...
 На ноги поставил, уже нормальный врач, блокадами, растягиванием мышц, и упражнениями по укреплению корсета.
 Наверняка все это сказалось на сегодняшнем состоянии позвоночника.
 Уважаемые доктора и не доктора, если у кого будут какие рекомендации по лечению, особенно в периоды 
 обострения, буду очень благодарен.


----------

